# Nose Smoking



## Da Klugs

Meeting and herfing with folks you notice little things sometimes. One of them is folks puffing on a cigar and never exhaling a bit through their noses.

For me, you cannot appreciate the nuances of a fine cigar without doing so. Smoked a Davidoff Chateau Margaux running an errand to the post office a while ago. Was thinking about this and started puffing and exhaling only through my mouth. Could have been a Macanudo for all the flavor I got out of it. Changed to my standard exhale and.. sublime.

How about you folks?


----------



## n3uka

Still being a bit of a noob, it is sometimes very harsh for me when I exhale through my nose. I do try it at least once with most cigars and find the better smokes allow me to do it and enjoy more of the cigar.


----------



## Buckeye Jack

Let me ask you something, I've been smoking for about 10 years, only cigars, I've never smoked anything else. Doesn't this require a bit of inhaling into the lungs to do this right? Everytime I have ever tried I end up coughing up a lung. I've always just thought the people who do it are cigarette smokers. I've always heard you get more out of a cigar by doing this, I've just never been able to do it without choking myself.


----------



## RGD

Not only will I exhale through the nose - I will also inhale in that manner - depending on the smoke and what I want to get from it.



Ron


----------



## ResIpsa

i try....unless i forget, then I don't try. still a little difficult for me, need more practice


----------



## omowasu

You mean Snorking? Of course I do, it improves the flavor and the nuances therein by multiples.

I nose smoke in one of two ways - after puffing on the cigar, I will pass a tiny bit of smoke out of my mouth and inhale gently through the nose. Not enough to inhale into the lungs, just enough to trap some of the aromas in the nasal cavity. I then expel the smoke from my mouth and follow by releasing it from the nose. Its a very gentle way of dealing with a stronger cigar while still getting some flavor. I get some strange looks from the non-BOTL crowd, but I dont care.

The other way is to pass smoke to the nasal cavity via the back of the throat - for me, this works well with a mild-medium stick.

I love nose-smoking. I wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## lenguamor

Da Klugs said:


> Meeting and herfing with folks you notice little things sometimes. One of them is folks puffing on a cigar and never exhaling a bit through their noses.
> 
> For me, you cannot appreciate the nuances of a fine cigar without doing so. Smoked a Davidoff Chateau Margaux running an errand to the post office a while ago. Was thinking about this and started puffing and exhaling only through my mouth. Could have been a Macanudo for all the flavor I got out of it. Changed to my standard exhale and.. sublime.
> 
> How about you folks?


Maybe it's just the taste of your sinuses that you enjoy...?

:chk


----------



## Lorglath

I have never done this, on purpose. I have done it occasionally before but it burns like hell and i stopped doing it.


----------



## bonggoy

I nose smoked an 80s Party Lusi, not a pleasant experience.


----------



## lenguamor

omowasu said:


> You mean Snorking? Of course I do, it improves the flavor and the nuances therein by multiples.
> 
> I nose smoke in one of two ways - *after puffing on the cigar, I will pass a tiny bit of smoke out of my mouth and inhale gently through the nose. Not enough to inhale into the lungs, just enough to trap some of the aromas in the nasal cavity.* I then expel the smoke from my mouth and follow by releasing it from the nose. Its a very gentle way of dealing with a stronger cigar while still getting some flavor. I get some strange looks from the non-BOTL crowd, but I dont care.
> 
> The other way is to pass smoke to the nasal cavity via the back of the throat - for me, this works well with a mild-medium stick.
> 
> I love nose-smoking. I wouldnt have it any other way.


Now, that's something I've always done. But this snorking thing...not for me. I have 7 major sinus surgeries under my belt - no way I'm tempting the fates.

edit: of all things, this had to be my 1000th post! :tg


----------



## Da Klugs

Buckeye Jack said:


> Let me ask you something, I've been smoking for about 10 years, only cigars, I've never smoked anything else. Doesn't this require a bit of inhaling into the lungs to do this right? Everytime I have ever tried I end up coughing up a lung. I've always just thought the people who do it are cigarette smokers. I've always heard you get more out of a cigar by doing this, I've just never been able to do it without choking myself.


Not that I can tell.. no inhaling. That would be nasty.

Try this...

Exhale every little bit of air you can out of your lungs.
Open and fill your mouth (not lungs) with air puffing out your cheeks.
Close your mouth and concentrate on exhaling the air through your nose.

... nose smoking is doing a bit of that in combination with your standard mouth exhale!


----------



## BobbyRitz

Nose smoking is the only way to go. It's easier with aged cigars as they tend to be less ammoniac and more refined, but I nose smoke every cigar I smoke.

The nuances and flavors that are obtained through exhaling smoke through one's nose are much more recognizable over exhaling through the mouth.


----------



## rusty pittis

I have to agree with RGD about breathing and taking smoke in the mouth AND the nose...i think it adds more flavor to my smokes...maybe just my habits...and a Little sidenote did everyone notice that KLUGS said he was running an errand to the Post Office????.....Bomb perhaps to a fellow CS member?:tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh

ResIpsa said:


> i try....unless i forget, then I don't try. still a little difficult for me, need more practice


:tpd: I have to think to do it, but usually at least a few times per cigar. Depending on the strength and temp at which the cigar is burning, this can wreck havoc on my sinuses.


----------



## smokinpoke

Da Klugs said:


> Meeting and herfing with folks you notice little things sometimes. One of them is folks puffing on a cigar and never exhaling a bit through their noses.
> 
> For me, you cannot appreciate the nuances of a fine cigar without doing so. Smoked a Davidoff Chateau Margaux running an errand to the post office a while ago. Was thinking about this and started puffing and exhaling only through my mouth. Could have been a Macanudo for all the flavor I got out of it. Changed to my standard exhale and.. sublime.
> 
> How about you folks?


I have tried but for some weird freak reason I can't seem to manage to accomplish this.


----------



## Seanohue

Yea, I never used to Dave, but I learned to do it at Shack from Jim, who learned it from Paul. I will definitely vouch that it brings out a lot more flavors, so long as you get to the point where it stops burning your nose.


----------



## The Professor

I'm a snorker for sure ... for all the reasons stated. Can't imagine smoking without the snork, to be honest.


----------



## GAW

*Another good description - It works for me, I couldn't smoke any other way. :tuJerry*​
*Cigar Tips by Neal Thompson*​
*Rolling a cigar: the only way to get the most out of your cigar smoking experience.*
I want to start the cigar tips section of our newsletter with a subject near and dear to my heart because if you aren't rolling your cigar you're not getting a 100% of your cigar, and I want everyone to enjoy their cigar to the fullest. But what is rolling a cigar? The first thing you may think of is the actual rolling of the tobacco into a cigar, and that is correct, but there is actually two terms for rolling. The type of rolling I'm referring to is a method of exhaling cigar smoke. This method is quite easy in theory but takes some getting used to. Once adopted your enjoyment of cigars will increase to a point you won't believe. The rolling method is simply this - after taking a puff from your cigar simply close your mouth and push some of the smoke out of your nose. The rest of the smoke is then blown out through the mouth. You may choose how much smoke to exhale out of the nose and then the mouth. I recommend starting with a small amount through the nose and working up to exhaling more as you get used to rolling the smoke. This method is called rolling because it "rolls" the smoke up through your palate, which is on the back of the roof of your mouth, through the sinuses and out of the nose. 
The main advantage to rolling cigar smoke is it increases the flavor of the cigar and if you can increase the flavor of a cigar you increase enjoyment. Smoking a cigar uses all the senses, but the main senses used when smoking a cigar are smell and taste. These two senses work in conjunction. I have heard that people who lose their sense of smell complain that food doesn't taste as good. It is the same thing here. Sure you could exhale the smoke out of your mouth and the breath the smoke in, but this way is backwards. You will not get the concentration of smoke on the palate and then you will be inhaling the smoke. Rolling a cigar is the only way to get a 100% from your cigar and it keeps you from inhaling. I roll my cigar on every puff, but it takes some getting used to. First off rolling a cigar not only increases the flavor, it increases the strength as well. So, you don't have to roll the cigar on every puff, it's something that must be built up to. You may have go back to mild cigars at first and move back up to medium and full-bodied. But let me tell you, when I first was taught to roll a cigar by Jeff Borysiewicz, the owner of Corona Cigar Company, a whole new world opened up for me, it was like - WOW. There is no way to describe the feeling - the increased taste. It must be experienced, and so I see it as my duty to share with the brotherhood of cigar smokers, just as it was shared with me, the wonders of rolling a cigar. Enjoy!
Neal Thompson @ Corona Cigar Company​


----------



## BigVito

only on accident, I haven't figured out how to really do it.


----------



## Da Klugs

Da Klugs said:


> Not that I can tell.. no inhaling. That would be nasty.
> 
> Try this...
> 
> Exhale every little bit of air you can out of your lungs.
> Open and fill your mouth (not lungs) with air puffing out your cheeks.
> Close your mouth and concentrate on exhaling the air through your nose deflating your cheeks.
> 
> ... nose smoking is doing a bit of that in combination with your standard mouth exhale!





BigVito said:


> only on accident, I haven't figured out how to really do it.


Try the above to get the feeling.


----------



## Moglman-cl

Always do this. The nuances are lost if I don't. That's why I can go crazy if I have a cold, when I want to actually enjoy a cigar but can't.


----------



## BigVito

Da Klugs said:


> Try the above to get the feeling.


I will give that a try, everyone I know can do it. :tu


----------



## hollywood

It's the way to go for sure. Learned it from watching Dave at the 1st shack. It really allows a lot more of the flavours to be captured and enhanced.


----------



## BigVito

hollywood said:


> It's the way to go for sure. Learned it from watching Dave at the 1st shack. It really allows a lot more of the flavours to be captured and enhanced.


another reason I'm  I missed the shack herf.


----------



## bassrocker

I always do , It seems like you get a lot more of the flavor out of the cigar this way . Try a Partagas this way . :dr LOVE THE SPICE !!!

Mike


----------



## Bruce

"French Exhaling" is the only way to truly experience all a vintage cigar has to offer.

As far as "snorkeling", well it just sounds soooo pedestrian.............LOL!!!


----------



## ca21455

Due to the many years of noise sprays due to allergies, I think my sense of smell and taste had diminished. Over the last few years my allergies have subsided and I have stopped the sprays. 

The sensitivity in my nose seems to be coming back and exhaling through the nose has definitely enhanced my sense of taste when smoking.

This is especially true when smoking outdoors, since the aroma of the lingering smoke is not as prevalent.


----------



## bazookajoe

Da Klugs said:


> ...Open and fill your mouth (not lungs) with air puffing out your cheeks.
> Close your mouth and concentrate on exhaling the air through your nose.
> 
> ... *nose smoking is doing a bit of that* in combination with your standard mouth exhale!


Hopefully minus the cheek puffing part...


----------



## Strangg1

I do it, but only started within the year, it really changes the way a cigar tastes. To me, I get more out of my cigar smoking experience by exhaling through the nose every half dozen puffs or so.



~S


----------



## pistol

I do this on almost every draw. I expel about half of the smoke through my mouth, and expel the rest through my nose. I find it doesn't burn that way, and I get all the benefits of "nose smoking." Like Dave said, if I don't purge through my nose, it just tastes like a generic cigar.


----------



## Mindflux

I cannot for the life of me do this regularly without some inane amount of monkeying around.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

pistol said:


> I do this on almost every draw. I expel about half of the smoke through my mouth, and expel the rest through my nose. I find it doesn't burn that way, and I get all the benefits of "nose smoking." Like Dave said, if I don't purge through my nose, it just tastes like a generic cigar.


Exactly!! Thats how I enjoy my cigars!

How does your favorite meal taste when you have a bad cold and no real sense of smell? Not quite as good!


----------



## Syekick

smokinpoke said:


> I have tried but for some weird freak reason I can't seem to manage to accomplish this.


I can relate to this problem. Years ago, during my long cigarette smoking phase, I could blow smoke through my nose easily. My freak problem started with the use of a CPAP machine for 7 years after I had been diagnosed sleep apnea. (I lost a ton of weight and no longer have SA or need to use the CPAP) The CPAP developed the heck out of the genioglossus muscle. (I think that's the one, consult a more learned person than I to be certain.) The CPAP forces air through the nose and into the lungs keeping the airway wide open and preventing sleep apnea plus its resultant snoring. This trained the muscle to be very strong and keep the mouth out of the loop. Anyway, this muscle controls the flap which in turn allows air to flow from the nose to the lungs or from the nose to the mouth. Or mouth to nose if you prefer. I find it very, very easy to pull smoke into my mouth, hold the smoke, and continue to breath routinely pulling nice clean air into the lungs.

(Random thought: On the other hand, if we were in elementary school I wouldn't be the kid blowing milk out his nose after a good joke told during lunch period. - Sorry getting old and off topic Random thought off)

I have to really think about it to get the smoke from my mouth to exit through the nose. These days when I try to do it, it either does not work (no change, thus no release of smoke from mouth through nose, or I get a sudden burst of smoke through the nose.) Yes, that does burn a little. Because of that I will hold the smoke in my mouth a little longer before practicing the release to help cool the smoke.

But, when it all comes together and I get a slow release, I do taste, flavors slightly. As my wife says, I smell bad. 

Quote:

  Originally Posted by *Da Klugs* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1137924#post1137924 
_
...Open and fill your mouth (not lungs) with air puffing out your cheeks.
Close your mouth and concentrate on exhaling the air through your nose.

... *nose smoking is doing a bit of that* in combination with your standard mouth exhale! _

 I'll try the "Da Klugs" method tomorrow and see how it goes.
Thanks for the tip Da Klug!


----------



## trogdor

I started trying this out after I read about it here last fall. Now I do it pretty much every puff without thinking about it, and it's weird/hard to not do it. It has nothing to do with taking smoke into your lungs. If you are new to it, you might want to start with very mild cigars until you get used to it, especially in controlling how much smoke you put through your sinuses.

I get most of the taste of a cigar from doing this. It's where the flavor lives!


----------



## shaerza

I cant imagine smoking a cigar and not doing this. Like some others have said... I almost find it hard not too. I don't really remember ever not being able to do it but I started smoking on much milder hookah and pipes.

For those that are trying to learn. Another thing to try is to pull the smoke in. Then push your tongue to the top of your mouth and exhale thru both your mouth and your nose. Don't try to do this with a whole huge draw cus you will mess your nose up :tu I typically exhale ~half the smoke then close my mouth and exhale a bit thru the nose, then exhale the rest with both. Hope that helps!


----------



## jgros001

I will nose smoke as long as my allergies aren't killing me....practice in private or don't be afraid of laughter.


----------



## hova45

I do it but if it is all the way down to finger burning nub i don't.


----------



## Ivory Tower

From the article here.

"Orthonasal Olfaction triggers the perception that the source of the smell is located in the outside environment *whereas Retronasal Olfaction causes the perception that the particles causing the aroma are in the mouth."*

This articulates what I sense when doing RO. It's second nature to me and I think it should be tried by everyone. It may not suit each person's tastes, but it probably will for most. :2


----------



## dahigman

I have always done this without even thinking about since I _was_ a cigarette smoker for many years. I don't exhale the full draw out of my nose, but just the last part. I do it more often with better sticks since I want to taste every nuance I can. When I am in a puff, puff, pass I do it on every draw. By the end my sinuses are burnt (it is still so worth it :ss)
I can't believe I _did_ this with NCs :hn


----------



## IHT

i do it all the time, just a habit now, i guess.
it'll wake you up on a young cigar (or strong pipe tobacco).

i won't do it with a non-cuban cigar, my nose would burn off from all the harshness.

what's funny is watching gabebdog1 smoking a cigar and just holding the cigar under his nose (not in his mouth) with that half baked look upon his face.


----------



## smokinpoke

Tried again tonight almost drowned in my own vomit and saliva.


----------



## TheDirector

If it's beauty I snork:tu


----------



## jpa0741

Da Klugs said:


> Meeting and herfing with folks you notice little things sometimes. One of them is folks puffing on a cigar and never exhaling a bit through their noses.
> 
> For me, you cannot appreciate the nuances of a fine cigar without doing so. Smoked a Davidoff Chateau Margaux running an errand to the post office a while ago. Was thinking about this and started puffing and exhaling only through my mouth. Could have been a Macanudo for all the flavor I got out of it. Changed to my standard exhale and.. sublime.
> 
> How about you folks?


:tpd:

If I never snorked any of the smoke I would never be able to tell the different flavors if any. I always expell some through my nose the amount depends on the strength of the stick. The stronger the stick the less I exhale through the nose.:tu


----------



## cre8v1

I have to give NavyDoc major props for teaching me a great technique on how to do this at the shack herf. Draw in the smoke and touch your tongue to the roof of your mouth. It forces the smoke to the back and makes it easier to exhale through your nose. Thanks, Paul!! :ss


----------



## SDmate

I'm a nose smoker 

ya just gotta be careful not to singe yer nose hairs...


----------



## raisin

What is the problem with using your nose the way that God intended it to be used? When I want to enjoy an apple I bite chew and swallow, I don't cram it up my ass! 

Inhale, sniff, exhale - repeat until cigar is consumed...


----------



## macms

IHT said:


> ...just holding the cigar under [my] nose (not in [my] mouth) with that half baked look upon [my] face.


I have been "accused" of this and frankly there are some cigars that demand it of me. Its a personal preference and I enjoy the different smells, sensations, etc. of sniffing, nosing, rolling the smoke on my tongue and any other "act" that pleases me or enhances my pleasure. :ss


----------



## field

For me, this is where the real flavor is realized. With some smokes, it is better than others. 
Sometimes my sinsus are pissed, sometimes thrilled. 

I like thrilled. :ss 

Either way, it is worth it.


----------



## Cubatobaco

Blowig smoke out of your nose is how you get 100% of what the cigar has to offer. I just started sniffing the smoke after I wached Mike all weekend at the Shack.


----------



## germantown rob

Well I didn't bother to read any of the other post but I thought I might add my 2cents. I find smoking cigars up my nose to be an "80"s" way, I prefer the old way, draw..wait... let swirl in mouth (not to be confused with an orange swirl) then exhale. Dave would love us all too be able to know the ...well any thing a... Davidoff Chateau Margaux ...could give us in it's sublbtle wonders...well I don't know what the f u r talking about! Bite my Bite my 03 Graham" Vintage Port and my 04 Sig VI fun I am having tonight!:ss:tu

Dave I will send you poopy pants again!:r


----------



## yayson

The only time I don't send anything out the nose is when I've tried to see if I could taste anything without doing so... not so much. The nose knows.

A recent nose development quirk of mine is to take a tiny quick puff sip and just blast it 100% out the nose real quick, I've taken to doing this when I get frustrated with muddled flavors, seems to bring the predoiminant flavor to the fore, so much so that I might be able to name it on a flavor wheel even 

I had no idea so many folks just smoked in their mouths


----------



## thassanice

Once I learned to do this, I never looked back. I can't imaging not smoking a cigar this way. You get so much more flavor. :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Greerzilla said:


> :tpd: I have to think to do it, but usually at least a few times per cigar. Depending on the strength and temp at which the cigar is burning, this can wreck havoc on my sinuses.


:tpd: My approach as well... like the different nuances it brings out. :ss


----------



## Puffy69

I blow the majority of smoke out of my nose out of habit..Its like you can taste and smell the cigar at the same time and get the full effect. I find that most ex cigarette smokers do this well for some reason. People that have only smoked cigars recently in life have problems but eventually get it. Its the only way to fully appreciate a good cigar and pipe aswell. Good thread Dave..:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

Indeed I do.Someone here once said that the aroma is the taste and i have to agree.Now who was that ?:ss


----------



## cman78

I snorked an Oliva Serie G the other day and it brought tears to my eyes. Not like tears I could just wipe away and be done. Like I had to sit down cause I couldn't see tears and they would not stop. Tears for a good 45 seconds. I now will be snorking itsy bitsy portions of strong cigars. I must be a wimp or something.


----------



## JPH

I couldn't agree more...


----------



## Sean9689

I exhale through my nose & mouth just about every single puff...just habit I guess. I've been trying to teach Budman and I think he's coming along quite well. It's amazing how much more you can pick up from a cigar by exhaling through your nose.


----------



## Budprince

I haven't tried the exhale, but I often inhale slightly through my nose and it does bring more subtleties.


----------



## Da Klugs

Sean9689 said:


> I exhale through my nose & mouth just about every single puff...just habit I guess. I've been trying to teach Budman and I think he's coming along quite well. It's amazing how much more you can pick up from a cigar by exhaling through your nose.


It's probably time to zip up and let him try it with a cigar.


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs said:


> It's probably time to zip up and let him try it with a cigar.


:r Ouch!


----------



## Cubatobaco

Budprince said:


> I haven't tried the exhale, but I often inhale slightly through my nose and it does bring more subtleties.


I learned to french inhale watching my father. This certainly takes taste to a whole other level. Beware if you don't know how. You might suck it into your lungs.


----------



## Tristan

Seanohue said:


> I will definitely vouch that it brings out a lot more flavors, so long as you get to the point where it stops burning your nose.


I think this is a good reason to "sip" cigars and make sure to pace correctly. Most of the cigars I've experienced don't burn too hot to exhale through the nose unless I'm smoking too fast.

Also, as mentioned earlier in the thread; letting half the smoke slowly drift out of the mouth and exhaling a smaller portion out the nose seems the preferred method. I assume that this allows the smoke to first cool so as not to singe the nostrils.



PuffDaddy said:


> I have always done this without even thinking about,................
> I can't believe I _did_ this with NCs :hn


This thread has been somewhat of a revelation, I can't remember a time when I didn't do this. That being said, I think when I first started smoking cigars and mostly NCs I remember enjoying more than I do now. I think I might have not been doing this as much. When I try this with NCs now they don't seem as good as prior. Leading me to believe when some of these were my favorite smokes I was not "snorking" them.


----------



## IHT

cman78 said:


> I snorked an Oliva Serie G the other day and it brought tears to my eyes. Not like tears I could just wipe away and be done. Like I had to sit down cause I couldn't see tears and they would not stop. Tears for a good 45 seconds. I now will be snorking itsy bitsy portions of strong cigars. I must be a wimp or something.


no, it was because it was an Oliva Serie G.


----------



## NCRadioMan

I can't smoke a cigar without doing it anymore. I have gotten used to the "burn". Nic puros are a little tough, but I can't not do it.

A simple suggestion, take a draw and let most of the smoke out then close your mouth and start to hum a tune. You will instantly exhale smoke from your nose and taste all that goodness! :ss


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one

omowasu said:


> You mean Snorking? Of course I do, it improves the flavor and the nuances therein by multiples.
> 
> I nose smoke in one of two ways - after puffing on the cigar, I will pass a tiny bit of smoke out of my mouth and inhale gently through the nose. Not enough to inhale into the lungs, just enough to trap some of the aromas in the nasal cavity. I then expel the smoke from my mouth and follow by releasing it from the nose. Its a very gentle way of dealing with a stronger cigar while still getting some flavor. I get some strange looks from the non-BOTL crowd, but I dont care.
> 
> The other way is to pass smoke to the nasal cavity via the back of the throat - for me, this works well with a mild-medium stick.
> 
> I love nose-smoking. I wouldnt have it any other way.


You said it best for me. I do the same exact thing on the snork side. I really can't do a straight back of the throat to nose exhale. It burns, screws with my nasal cavity, and from that point forward ruins the smoking experience for me. I really just personally do not care for it or it's after effects. More power to anyone who can tolerate it.

Of the cigars I love, I enjoy them 100% so if I'm missing out on something by not noseling.... I'll never know it (subject to change of course ;-)...:2


----------



## Kayak_Rat

stogie_kanobie_one said:


> You said it best for me. I do the same exact thing on the snork side. I really can't do a straight back of the throat to nose exhale. It burns, screws with my nasal cavity, and from that point forward ruins the smoking experience for me. I really just personally do not care for it or it's after effects. More power to anyone who can tolerate it.
> 
> Of the cigars I love, I enjoy them 100% so if I'm missing out on something by not noseling.... I'll never know it (subject to change of course ;-)...:2


Hey Verdell.....long time, no talk.

Anyway, you might try letting the smoke "rest in your mouth a few moments before exhailing. It seems to take the edge off for me. If I puff and exhale through my nose in the same action, it hurts like hell. My eyes tear up and all. I have learned to work the smoke around your mouth, similiar to wine tasting And then exhae through your nose. Also you might look at how big a puff you are taking. A smaller "sip" puff doesnt have as much smoke, therefore wont burn as bad. Of course it could be you are just smokng crappy cigars.......:tu. Just a few thought from your friendly neighborhood *******.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Nose smoking/French exhaling is the only way to go. The way to truly enjoy all the little intrcacies of vintage cigars.


----------



## cigarsinheaven

Maybe its because my tastebuds are shot but the most enjoyable smoking for me is exhaling through the nose. I do about half and half.

cigarsinheaven


----------



## Dubxl152

I Smoke cigarettes as well as stogies. The problem is that when i smoke grits i inhale, and when i smoke stogies i accidentally inhale.... its like a reflex. I have to pay attention to my smoking and not get overzealous or i set my lungs ablaze with stogie fire! For the life of me i cant figure out how to blow smoke out of my nose without inhaling, perhaps with practice ill be able to do it, but so far no luck. Luckily i know how to French inhale and that seems to help me get a better sense of the delicious aromas in my stogie. :ss .... still that slight harsh kick in the nads i get when i do manage to blow out of my nose is amazing!


----------



## kjd2121

I exhale through the nose everytime I puff once the cigar settles.

After one cigar, if I light another cigar after 10 minutes I get this nasty flavor. It's the same flavor no matter which cigars were smoked. It goes away about 1/2 - 3/4 into the next cigar.

Anyone ever taste this? It's like an acrid smokey taste. How do I rid this taste? Seems like the nose cavity is coated with smoke which when combined with fresh smoke tastes nasty. u


----------



## dayplanner

Nose exhaler here, too. Never experienced your problem, though, kjd2121.

The smoke doesnt burn in the nose unless you take too big a draw (especially towards the end of a strong cigar! LOL)


----------



## croatan

Always. You miss out on most of the flavors, especially the intricate ones, if you don't.


----------



## cigarflip

Wouldn't have it any other way. Not easy for those not used to the process. I've seen a lot of people inhale the smoke directly to their lungs, start coughing and eventually conclude that they won't do it again.


----------



## BigVito

still can't do it :hn


----------



## stashu

Nose smoking?

Yeah, I do it all the time.

Mostly with smaller ring gauges though.

Anyone ever try two at a time?


----------



## Mister Moo

The Professor said:


> I'm a snorker for sure ... for all the reasons stated. Can't imagine smoking without the snork, to be honest.


From the original German, _* "Kein snork, keine Herrlichkeit." *_For me, no Snork, no glory. Always the snork.

Classical South American nose smoking differs slightly from snorking, IMO. It is less pleasant than the snork for me - and it makes it hard to pass the cigar around, even amongst friends. I understand this is still a popular smoking form in Arkansas, however. I think of the French Inhale as totally different from nose-smoking/snorking/rolling. With the snork, there is little chance smoke will be inhaled into the lungs and cause the spitting, drooling. gagging, vomit-thingie mentioned above. The French Inhale is, in my experience, the process of letting a large mouth-puff gently expel from the mouth whilst simultaeneously inhaling (into the lungs) the smoke with your nose. The French Inhale is an "inhale"; the snork is NOT an inhalation - it's a sinus pass-thru for the flavor scent.









classical nose smoking - Hillbilly Herf, 2005
(thx Kayakrat)


----------



## kyee

I'd tried unsuccessfully a few times to exhale the smoke thru my nose, and had given up on it. After reading this thread I decided to give it another try last night. 

Took a few good sized puffs, closed my mouth, pushed my tongue up to the roof of my mouth and......success! :ss 

Nice puff of smoke out the nose, no burning/teary eyes, and LOTS of flavor! At first I wasn't even sure if the smoke really came out of my nose. I had to do it a few more times, and even went in front of the mirror to confirm that it wasn't just coming out the side of my mouth. 

I'm still working on the process, and can't get it to come out in full volume when I want to, but I'm getting very close. Now I'm eager to re-try all my favorite sticks to see what else subtle flavors I'll be able to pick up.

practice makes perfect...


----------



## Ivory Tower

stashu said:


> Nose smoking?
> 
> Yeah, I do it all the time.
> 
> Mostly with smaller ring gauges though.
> 
> Anyone ever try two at a time?


:tpd: This is what 'nose smoking' is all about.


----------



## Budprince

Tried some snorking last night - worked well, and it did enhance the flavor on the back of my palate. 

This site is SO informative, I love it! :ss


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one

Kayak_Rat said:


> Hey Verdell.....long time, no talk.
> 
> Anyway, you might try letting the smoke "rest in your mouth a few moments before exhailing. It seems to take the edge off for me. If I puff and exhale through my nose in the same action, it hurts like hell. My eyes tear up and all. I have learned to work the smoke around your mouth, similiar to wine tasting And then exhae through your nose. Also you might look at how big a puff you are taking. A smaller "sip" puff doesnt have as much smoke, therefore wont burn as bad. Of course it could be you are just smokng crappy cigars.......:tu. Just a few thought from your friendly neighborhood *******.


Yeah I guess I shouldn't have started with those cremosas. LOL.

So after I replied, I got to thinking about this last night over a Mayorga (no I still didn't try the nose blow again). This 'seems' counter intuitive. I offer up the observation that in order to smell the aroma of a food and get a "flavor" for what you are eating. You sniff in through your nose and out. You get a mouth watering flavor in your nose and you know this. You smell garlic, onions, whatever and you can almost taste it (I'm getting hungry now as it is near lunch time). Anyhow. If you eat the food, and as you are eating exhale... no change. The biggest payoff for flavor comes from the inhale.  Granted food is not smoke this could be the poorest comparison ever but hopefully what I'm trying to say is in there somewhere.

While smoking last night I did my nostril inhale and really enjoyed the flavor I was picking up through my nose. Has anyone ever seen anything scientific about the nose receptors and how they receive their input? I'm curious now. I will admit that when I did try before to blow it out through my nose I was successful, but I wouldn't call what I got.... flavor.

In the end I guess all I can do is spend a week with nearly exclusive exhales through the nose. I've sniffed in through the nose long enough that I should know right away the difference assuming I stay with it for a consistent period. I'll take Zacky poos advice ;-) and swish before I blow...

I also like the humming idea as well. GOTTA keep my mind out of the gutter.


----------



## Ivory Tower

*OLS:*

Already posted this. The basic properties of RO are described in the link. Plus, you can do a google search with the terms.



Ivory Tower said:


> From the article here.
> 
> "Orthonasal Olfaction triggers the perception that the source of the smell is located in the outside environment *whereas Retronasal Olfaction causes the perception that the particles causing the aroma are in the mouth."*
> 
> This articulates what I sense when doing RO. It's second nature to me and I think it should be tried by everyone. It may not suit each person's tastes, but it probably will for most. :2


----------



## BigVito

I finally got it last night :tu


----------



## Syekick

I am very pleased with this thread as my BOTL's have taught me a lot. I am working to overcome my lack of snorkability and the two tips that are helping me the most have been:

Tongue to the roof of the mouth
Humming 

One or the other is usually working. So a big thanks an ring bumps to NCRADIOMAN - humming and SHAZERA - tongue to roof of mouth. 

An honorable mention and bump for Da Klugs for the cheek puff daddy method although it did not work for me.

Thanks BOTLS!


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh

Spot on Dave! I call it "retro-haling." And as Ivory Tower noted, the science behind it is interesting. In fact, I think I recognize that nose. 

Doc


----------



## RPB67

I did it last night.

It was a so good. I don't know if it was the Davi Latour, the 2002 Oberan or the great meal we had while we were out or just the combination.

But it was such a good smoking experience.


----------



## Mister Moo

RPB67 said:


> I did it last night.


Yes! Yes! So did I. But a good snork won't cure a crappy cigar.  An Ashton ESG with all the snorking in the world still isn't very interesting.


----------



## lenguamor

OK...maybe if we can change the name to "Klugging" instead of snorking. This is something I've always done naturally, but when I read descriptions here of "snorking," alarm bells went off!

 Klugging.

:chk


----------



## hamncheese

Do we have to call it anything? How about "smoking"? lol :ss

To me, this is the only way to do it. This is something that you'll never go back from once you get used to it. It is the strength of the cigar, I think, that determines how much smoke should be expelled through the nose. Stronger ones may only require a short burst through the nose in order to get the effect. Somewhat milder cigars may allow you to exhale exclusively through the nose. 

I'd encourage anyone to give it a shot. It's so enjoyable to me that I can't believe that I even liked cigars before developing this technique.


----------



## RenoB

Always. I too do it without thinking.

It's also a regular conversation during the MoB herfs. Glad you've got it Perry, Jimmy is next


----------



## Made in Dade

This is something I have been consistently been doing now for a month. I feel like my cigar smoking experience has grown tremendously because of it.


----------



## dgold21

I've been trying it with each cigar I've smoked since the day this thread was opened...getting better at it, and I have to say that it's really provided me a new flavor experience each time. I've tried both Da Klugs' method and the tongue to the roof-of-the-mouth, and I think I've got a bit of a hybrid thing developing...:ss

But I'd like to throw in my gratitude for this thread and those that have led the way for those of us that were previously blind, but now can see! :tu


----------



## Tbain

The mouth (sense of taste) can only sense sour, sweet, Umami (msg, salty, that kind of thing), and bitter.

The sense of smell is almost limitless.

This means that if you only exhale with the mouth that you are only able to perceive a small percentage of the flavors/smells that a cigar can offer.

If you want to test this put nose pluggs on and try tasting some food. What your eatting will taste bland if the sense of smell is not combined with the sense of taste.


----------



## BigVito

I did this to a north Caledonia and it burned :r


----------



## Da Klugs

dgold21 said:


> I've been trying it with each cigar I've smoked since the day this thread was opened...getting better at it, and I have to say that it's really provided me a new flavor experience each time. I've tried both Da Klugs' method and the tongue to the roof-of-the-mouth, and I think I've got a bit of a hybrid thing developing...:ss
> 
> But I'd like to throw in my gratitude for this thread and those that have led the way for those of us that were previously blind, but now can see! :tu


:r My suggestion was only to prove that smoke can move from the mouth out the nose without having to inhale the smoke. Kind of a "forcing the feeling" not a smoking technique. 

Best advice I've read here is the tongue on the roof of the mouth and humming. Seems to work as advertised. Once you get the technique it helps in other areas of the experience. Smoking slower, getting cooler draws and ultimately getting all that a cigar has to offer. If only they sold the 70's SLR series B "JA" versions. B being a Job for or maybe from Miss Alba. I think I might be able to get smoke to come out of my ears with those.


----------



## kurly

Does anyone have an argument for or against the perception (I know mine came from an early Cigar Aficionado "Cigar Adviser") that any method that involves smoke transferring from your mouth to your nose invariably means some of the smoke is taken into your lungs? The Cigar Adviser on the one hand said that it's the only way to truly appreciate the nuances of a great cigar, but on the other hand, long term use could cause more lung damage than what a cigar smoker who does not blow smoke through their lungs might expect. How they determined this, I don't know.

Personally, I started as soon as I heard about what it does for your perception of a smoke, and I typically do it multiple times during a smoke. It's like that moment in Wizard of Oz when it turns from black and white to colour. POW!! :bx

I'm still not great at it, but I love the suggestions in this thread.


----------



## replicant_argent

snorked a 601 last night and the back of palate impression was the same as a Monte #4, and a good Monte#4 at that.


----------



## Don Fernando

Most cigars, I just can't do this with, as it burns the hell out of my sinuses. I did, however, smoke my first Davidoff #1 on Friday, and found myself snorking the entire cigar ... both into & out of my nose.


Freaking sublime, it was.


----------



## Budprince

monsoon said:


> Most cigars, I just can't do this with, as it burns the hell out of my sinuses. I did, however, smoke my first Davidoff #1 on Friday, and found myself snorking the entire cigar ... both into & out of my nose.
> 
> Freaking sublime, it was.


I agree.

I'm finding the spicier/bolder the cigar, the harder it is for me to snork, as it does irritate my sinuses. I'll probably reserve the snorking for more mild smokes.


----------



## raisin

kurly said:


> Does anyone have an argument for or against the perception (I know mine came from an early Cigar Aficionado "Cigar Adviser") that any method that involves smoke transferring from your mouth to your nose invariably means some of the smoke is taken into your lungs? The Cigar Adviser on the one hand said that it's the only way to truly appreciate the nuances of a great cigar, but on the other hand, long term use could cause more lung damage than what a cigar smoker who does not blow smoke through their lungs might expect. How they determined this, I don't know.


No offence, but that's hilarious - take up cigar smoking, and THEN worry about the repercussions! :r

Honestly, the saying goes " In for a penny, in for a pound ", or better yet " What, ME worry? "


----------



## BigVito

raisin said:


> No offence, but that's hilarious - take up cigar smoking, and THEN worry about the repercussions! :r
> 
> Honestly, the saying goes " In for a penny, in for a pound ", or better yet " What, ME worry? "


a pound of bacon :dr


----------



## Mister Moo

kurly said:


> Does anyone have an argument ... against the perception ... that ... smoke transferring from your mouth to your nose invariably means some ... is taken into your lungs?


A bit maybe but not much.

The Argument: reminds me of this sportscaster who used to play baseball. He said that every Spring he would always get a proof or two from engineers or math majors that ABSOLUTELY DEMONSTRATED a curveball was not really curving but rather was an illusion. He said he didn't know math so well but he knew the proofs were all wrong, else otherwise he'd of hit .900 when he was in the majors. ( I guess he was a sucker for the old down and away. Who isn't?)

I am a compulsive snorker; if much of any smoke ended up in my lungs I know for a fact I wouldn't be able to walk to the post office and back, let along climb all over those big Navy ships with a 20-lb bag of junk slung over my shoulder. That's my argument. I know it has a very anecdotal quality and it's not a real scientific proof, like the curveball illusion.


----------



## Brandon

It's impossible to appreciate the true body and flavor of a cigar w/o exhaling out the nose... at least a small amount. This would be about the equivalent of eating and drinking while holding your nose. Of course you can still taste the cigar while only exhaling out the mouth, but the flavor isn't anywhere the same as when it hits the mucus membrane. Another thing to note is that you should alter the amount of smoke being exhaled through the nose, according to the body of the cigar.


----------



## Buckeye Jack

Good thread Dave! I got some good practice this weekend when I was herfing with some old friends back in Columbus. Hope to herf with you up here soon before we meet up at LOL! :ss


----------



## BigVito

I can't explain how to do it, I can feel where the smoke needs to be to come out my nose...very odd but I can do it


----------



## Bob

Should snorkability rating be given to cigars in the Review threads???:ss


----------



## hamncheese

"Snorkability"? That's probably the most ridiculous word I've ever heard :r No offense, but the word snork doesn't jive with me.


----------



## BigVito

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> "Snorkability"? That's probably the most ridiculous word I've ever heard :r No offense, but the word snork doesn't jive with me.


you really ought to try snorking gerbils :ss


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one

Ivory Tower said:


> From the article here.
> 
> "Orthonasal Olfaction triggers the perception that the source of the smell is located in the outside environment *whereas Retronasal Olfaction causes the perception that the particles causing the aroma are in the mouth."*
> 
> This articulates what I sense when doing RO. It's second nature to me and I think it should be tried by everyone. It may not suit each person's tastes, but it probably will for most. :2


This was one of the MOST informative articles I've read on cigar smoking in a long time. Very believable and answered exactly what my question was. Yet again what seems logical to me is not necessarily true (ortho vs. retro). 
Sorry Occam.

Guess I shan't give up on this one so easily after all.


----------



## Mister Moo

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> "Snorkability"? ... No offense, but the word snork doesn't jive with me.


So I guess that means "snorkelization", "snorkeriffic"and "snorkananamous" are also totally out?


----------



## BigVito

Mister Moo said:


> So I guess that means "snorkelization", "snorkeriffic"and "snorkananamous" are also totally out?


snorkaroonie


----------



## ToddziLLa

I do it all the time...just habit. Anyone who has seen me smoke will notice I sort of "chew" my smoke as well. Just part of the entire experience for me...


----------



## No1der

Same here, I always get my nose involved in my cigar smoking. Just adds so much to the experience.

"Trust your nose, it always knows!" I know, that was just terrible.


----------



## Giovanni

Ah yes, I remember the Snorks!

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ork&um=1&start=2&sa=X&oi=images&ct=image&cd=2

:ss


----------



## raisin

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> "Snorkability"? That's probably the most ridiculous word I've ever heard :r No offense, but the word snork doesn't jive with me.


This from a guy who loves to "Herf"! :chk


----------



## Guest

raisin said:


> This from a guy who loves to "Herf"! :chk


Zing! :r


----------



## Mister Moo

BigVito said:


> snorkaroonie


Exactly. 
By snork (or any other name) you miss the glory of the cigar if it doesn't find the back your nose.​
*No *​
​
*No glory.*​


----------



## Mister Moo

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> "Snorkability"? That's probably the most ridiculous word I've ever heard :r No offense, but the word snork doesn't jive with me.


This is the Habanos Only Lounge and I respect your point of view. Perhaps, "esnórque" or "el esnórquel" would sit better. "Adoro el esnórquel del puro?" sounds pretty good.


----------



## hamncheese

raisin said:


> This from a guy who loves to "Herf"! :chk


It took a long time for me to come around on that one :r


----------



## raisin

"When in rome... "


----------



## opus

Mister Moo said:


> So I guess that means "snorkelization", "snorkeriffic"and "snorkananamous" are also totally out?


I suppose that leaves out my snorkilingus technique as well.


----------



## ToddziLLa

opusxox said:


> I suppose that leaves out my snorkilingus technique as well.


My wife would be really upset if snorkilingus was ruled out.


----------



## opus

ToddziLLa said:


> My wife would be really upset if snorkilingus was ruled out.


I know, that's what she told me last night. J/K:ss


----------



## ToddziLLa

opusxox said:


> I know, that's what she told me last night. J/K:ss


:r


----------



## opus

On a serious note, I guess I just thought everyone nose smoked, it just seems natural to me. I learned it early on during the 70's if you know what I mean.


----------



## Bob

ToddziLLa said:


> I do it all the time...just habit. Anyone who has seen me smoke will notice I sort of "chew" my smoke as well. Just part of the entire experience for me...


I stated once about Chompability and did not get a tap....but I guess Snork is a different word....Breathing out the ears what would you call that??:w


----------



## donp

Since I began exhaling through my nose it seems I can only truly taste what I'm smoking. When I first started smoking cigars I swore against it; was just too harsh. I started and a whole new world of taste opened up for me. :dr


----------



## RaiderinKS

I hate to exhale from the nose. I honestly dont get much of a flavor difference when I do either. I taste everything in my mouth.


----------



## ColdCuts

Tbain said:


> The mouth (sense of taste) can only sense sour, sweet, Umami (msg, salty, that kind of thing), and bitter.
> 
> The sense of smell is almost limitless.
> 
> This means that if you only exhale with the mouth that you are only able to perceive a small percentage of the flavors/smells that a cigar can offer.
> 
> If you want to test this put nose pluggs on and try tasting some food. What your eatting will taste bland if the sense of smell is not combined with the sense of taste.


I'm new to this business of snorking, but I've been practicing, and here are my findings...

I'm not sure about the above analogy. Nobody I know of smokes while wearing nose plugs, or snorks their steak dinner. In other words, if you don't have to snork your porterhouse to truly appreciate it, then you shouldn't have to snork your cigar either, right? I can smell my cigar just fine without forcing a mouthful of smoke out my sinuses.

Imagine, after ten-or-so years of enjoying my cigars snork-free, I was dismayed to find that I'm allegedly missing out on 'the glory of the cigar.' So, I tried to take up snorking to see if a 'whole new world of taste' opens up for me like it's done for so many on this thread. I can make it happen no problem, and I've been snorking a few times per stick lately to see how it goes. My trouble is, snorking hasn't enhanced my cigar's flavor profile or my smoking experience... unless you count a blast of black pepper up the nose followed by acute nicotine sickness as an enhancement. 

On the other hand, I thought I enjoyed a plate of bacon and eggs before, but now that I snork every other bite, I find a whole new world of flavor has opened up.
:chk :r


----------



## Mister Moo

ColdCuts said:


> ... My trouble is, snorking hasn't enhanced my cigar's flavor profile or my smoking experience... unless you count a blast of black pepper up the nose followed by acute nicotine sickness as an enhancement...


Ah! That's it! Except for the acute sickness part.

As to the steak vs. cigar snorking (non)analogy - when you are eating, you chew, breath and swallow. The food aroma IS being snorked, whether you know it or not. (Sez I.)

If you only "mouth smoke" a cigar you are almost certainly holding your breath during the process, otherwise you would be inhaling and/or nose smoking (snorking, in my vernacular).

To snork or not to snork is A question, but not THEE question. If you find fulfilling flavor without bombarding your sinuses and all those touchy little sensitive tissues up yonder, all the better.


----------



## Da Klugs

ColdCuts said:


> Imagine, after ten-or-so years of enjoying my cigars snork-free, I was dismayed to find that I'm allegedly missing out on 'the glory of the cigar.' So, I tried to take up snorking to see if a 'whole new world of taste' opens up for me like it's done for so many on this thread. I can make it happen no problem, and I've been snorking a few times per stick lately to see how it goes. My trouble is, snorking hasn't enhanced my cigar's flavor profile or my smoking experience... unless you count a blast of black pepper up the nose followed by acute nicotine sickness as an enhancement.
> 
> :chk :r


Most NC's are hard to "French Exhale" due to their stronger/harsher profiles. The great thing about cigars is there is no one "right way". Just a cool little hobby that we have the pleasure of sharing our experience, cigars and time, with friends and random clueless strangers on the internet.


----------



## cman78

ColdCuts said:


> My trouble is, snorking hasn't enhanced my cigar's flavor profile or my smoking experience... unless you count a blast of black pepper up the nose followed by acute nicotine sickness as an enhancement.


I was going to bring up the same point.



Da Klugs said:


> Most NC's are hard to "French Exhale" due to their stronger/harsher profiles. The great thing about cigars is there is no one "right way". Just a cool little hobby that we have the pleasure of sharing our experience, cigars and time, with friends and random clueless strangers on the internet.


But I notice Klugs answered what my question would be. Is the black pepper burn found more in NC cigars? Which then raises another question. Are ISOM's more known for smooth snorkieness? I am certainly making a list of what cigars not to snork due to crying in front of the boys. I enjoy snorking but there are A LOT of NC's that burn the nostrils big time. I am finding my list of cigars I like is getting shorter due to their "snorkability"


----------



## rumballs

opusxox said:


> On a serious note, I guess I just thought everyone nose smoked, it just seems natural to me. I learned it early on during the 70's *if you know what I mean.*


I think I do except that would imply it went to the lungs first. Which eliminates the difficult part of going directly from mouth to nose.

Anyhow, I've recently been trying nose smoking. I haven't gotten to the point where I can do it really easily, but I haven't tried that hard either. When I've been successful, it has helped me taste the cigar to some degree, but I feel that it generally also makes the cigar taste more like a cigarette. So I'm really not convinced it's a good thing.


----------



## replicant_argent

ColdCuts said:


> Nobody I know of smokes while wearing nose plugs, or snorks their steak dinner. In other words, if you don't have to snork your porterhouse to truly appreciate it, then you shouldn't have to snork your cigar either, right?
> :chk :r


Actually, a HUGE component of foods "taste" is through the sense of smell.
Here is a pretty good article on wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anosmia

When I was a kid, one of my buddies moms had no sense of smell. She was an awful cook.


----------



## moznmar

n3uka said:


> Still being a bit of a noob...quote]
> 
> Wow. If you are still considered a noob with the amount of your posts, rg and trader feedback, they'll have to think of a new term for me.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Addiction

Da Klugs said:


> Not that I can tell.. no inhaling. That would be nasty.
> 
> Try this...
> 
> Exhale every little bit of air you can out of your lungs.
> Open and fill your mouth (not lungs) with air puffing out your cheeks.
> Close your mouth and concentrate on exhaling the air through your nose.
> 
> ... nose smoking is doing a bit of that in combination with your standard mouth exhale!


OK so last night I seriously worked on snorking. I enjoy my cigars without this facet, but I do find that with some cigars the evenness of the experience is a little different from stick to stick depending on smoking inside or out. I'd always assumed it was really due to the volume of smoke that settled around me and maybe snorking would even out this experience for me.

However the method above didn't get me there. I found what I had to do as a beginner was take a smaller pull, much smaller than I would take normally. Then kind of force the smoke back into my throat and pull it into my nasal cavity in such a way that I almost felt like the same muscles used when you hock a lugi (sorry thats what it felt liek to me). The stick was an Avo Signiture and I did this about 10 times during the course of the smoke.

I have to admit the flavor was better but I spent so much time concentrating on the snorking that I couldn't properly enjoy the cigar. I think with my next stick I can mostly ensure a proper snork.


----------



## Twill413

Something I discovered last night with a Davidoff Cigarillo. If you really want to discover how much more flavor is possible out of snorking, try this. Take a full prelight draw off your smoke and close your mouth. So long as you don't have any loose tobacco in your mouth you probably don't taste much. Now take that mouthful of air and snork it. Taste anything? Well I sure as heck did. Really kinda interesting, but maybe I am just loony.


----------



## Scimmia

I'm still amazed ever time I see this thread. Putting some smoke through my nose was pretty much second nature to me as soon as I started smoking cigars, I can't imagine smoking without doing it!


----------



## ColdCuts

Based upon what I've read here, and in other threads about nose smoking, I'm beginning to wonder how many sworn snorkers are also either cigarette smokers and/or cigar inhalers. My guess would be more than a few.
o


----------



## Twill413

ColdCuts said:


> Based upon what I've read here, and in other threads about nose smoking, I'm beginning to wonder how many sworn snorkers are also either cigarette smokers and/or cigar inhalers. My guess would be more than a few.
> o


That would be a no for me, and I bet you might be suprised.


----------



## Mister Moo

Twill413 said:


> That would be a no for me, and I bet you might be suprised.


:tpd: Inhaling, french-style or directly into the lungs, is out of the question for me. No cigs, either. Just the snork.

(Nose smoking/snorking aside, I am astonished by other threads' polls how many inhalers are amongst us, however. I'm thinking the last one I recall showed more than 1/3 of CS respondants inhale cigar smoke.)


----------



## BarneyBandMan

I love the smoke going in and coming out. I like to take it through my nose and down into my mouth, and I like to snork it as well. Whatever it takes to get me full of the aroma and taste of all the smoke. It seems that once the smoke hits mucus membrane, there can be all kinds of variations on the taste and aroma, and that's what I'm after.


----------



## tech-ninja

I learned to do this at SHIII and it is great. So far I have noticed that the older the cigar, the less harsh it is. We smoked some stuff that was just heavenly. Also, some NC's are harsher than others. I rolled a Tatuaje and almost didn't recover 

At first I had to think about it and try to do it, it has become more natural now and I am getting close to rolling it without even thinking.


----------



## Bruin7

I honestly feel that a true connoisseur must have an excellent palate as well as the ability to smoke through the nose. It takes practice but you can really enjoy the tobacco this way. When I'm at the B&M I see guys puff & exhale too fast and ash after each draw. What a shame...


----------



## ColdCuts

Da Klugs said:


> Most NC's are hard to "French Exhale" due to their stronger/harsher profiles...


I have to admit, while I am having trouble embracing the French exhale, thus far I've only been doing it with NC sticks.


----------



## hamncheese

I've been doing it for a long time now, but I hadn't tried it with an NC until recently. I tried it with an Anejo #46. Baaaaad idea. :hn


----------



## Ivory Tower

ColdCuts said:


> Based upon what I've read here, and in other threads about nose smoking, I'm beginning to wonder how many sworn snorkers are also either cigarette smokers and/or cigar inhalers. My guess would be more than a few.
> o


Your guess is incorrect, applied to me. :ss


----------



## rumballs

Bruin7 said:


> I honestly feel that a true connoisseur must have an excellent palate as well as the ability to smoke through the nose. It takes practice but you can really enjoy the tobacco this way.


Gee, I guess I'd better just start buying White Owls...


----------



## chibnkr

mmblz said:


> Gee, I guess I'd better just start buying White Owls...


I have a sour apple flavored cigar from Icehog that you can have... :ss


----------



## NCRadioMan

chibnkr said:


> I have a sour apple flavored cigar from Icehog that you can have... :ss


C'mon on. Everybody knows true connoisseurs favor Peach. :tu


----------



## rumballs

chibnkr said:


> I have a sour apple flavored cigar from Icehog that you can have... :ss


I thought you "lost" that in the car?
:r


----------



## chibnkr

mmblz said:


> I thought you "lost" that in the car?
> :r


Nope. I saved it. I'll be offering it to Tom this weekend. :r


----------



## ColdCuts

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> I've been doing it for a long time now, but I hadn't tried it with an NC until recently. I tried it with an Anejo #46. Baaaaad idea. :hn


I realize we're in the Habanos Only Lounge, but just to be crystal clear, are those that advocate nose smoking speaking about Cuban cigars _only_? You don't snork NCs? This could have everything to do with the problem I've been having.


----------



## Scimmia

No, I do it with every cigar I smoke, and I smoke mostly NCs. I change the amount I put through my nose depending on how strong or harsh the cigar is, though.


----------



## kjd2121

Many times I need to wait until at least an inch of the cigar has burned before I snork or I get harsh acrid smoke. All of the Pepin/Tatuaje smokes need at leat 1.5 inches before the cigar smoothes. YMMV


----------



## Mister Moo

chibnkr said:


> Nope. I saved it. I'll be offering it to Tom this weekend. :r


Is this the same one that was lost under the seat in winter 2006? If so, I'll chip in on it if you want (you know - for Tom).


----------



## Ivory Tower

ColdCuts said:


> I realize we're in the Habanos Only Lounge, but just to be crystal clear, are those that advocate nose smoking speaking about Cuban cigars _only_? You don't snork NCs? This could have everything to do with the problem I've been having.


Smoked a San Cristobal (NC-Pepin/Ashton) that was excellent when retro-haled--excellent anyways.


----------



## donp

ColdCuts said:


> I realize we're in the Habanos Only Lounge, but just to be crystal clear, are those that advocate nose smoking speaking about Cuban cigars _only_? You don't snork NCs? This could have everything to do with the problem I've been having.


I exhale through my nose with just about every cigar I smoke now, regardless of what country it is from. I guess I missed the whole definition of "snorking" piece though. For me the object is to get a fuller appreciation for the taste and flavor of a cigar by doing it.


----------



## calistogey

Da Klugs said:


> How about you folks?


Yes, of course. There really is no other way. Although preferably not while I'm running errands.


----------



## Cadillac

A BOTL here said that by exhaling through the nose, you can better appreciate the difference between island smokes and non-island smokes. It has taken me awhile to get used to it, but I now smoke this way. I find I can now enjoy all stogies better this way :ss


----------



## solafid3

Thanks to you guys, I have now increased my chance of sinus cancer... But it's sooo fun


----------



## RLembke

FINALLY! After reading this thread for weeks and trying it every damn time I've smoked.....wow.

The wife and kiddo happen to be out of town this evening.....I see a long smokey night in my future! 

Thanks guys! The "tongue to the roof" trick finally did it!

Rob


----------



## Smoked

Finally pulled this off tonight and my god did it hurt. My eyes watered and I felt like there was acid in my nasal passages. Did I do something wrong or do you just have to endure this until you get used to it?


----------



## Malik23

Smoked said:


> Finally pulled this off tonight and my god did it hurt. My eyes watered and I felt like there was acid in my nasal passages. Did I do something wrong or do you just have to endure this until you get used to it?


The first time I did it, it was uncomfortable. You will get used to it, and a lot quicker than you think. I don't know about you, but I generally puff 2-3 times each time I puff. The last of each grouping is always a larger quantity of smoke and that goes out at least partially through my nose every time unless I have a cold.


----------



## Smoked

I exhaled the whole thing through my nose so I think I will just try a little bit next time.


----------



## donp

Smoked said:


> I exhaled the whole thing through my nose so I think I will just try a little bit next time.


Yeah, not a good idea to let it all out through yer nose. Try blowing smoke rings or letting a stream out through your mouth first, that allows some taste too, then exhale the remainder through your nose. In this way you get two taste experiences. :tu


----------



## Sean9689

This is a great thread...bump.

For those that don't exhale through your nose, you're missing a large majority of cigar enjoyment. I found these facts whilst googling...

*"80% of taste is perceived retronasally, 10% nasally and another 10% by taste buds. This goes to show how important the sense of smell is in tasting."

Retronasal or posterior nasal/posterior nares: the openings of the nasal cavities into the mouth or pharynx. So, when you take a puff on a cigar and exhale through your noise, you are using your posterior nares. This accounts for 80% of the tastes you perceive.*


----------



## cohibaguy

I don't do it. Don't like the idea of exposing more of my tissues to cigar smoke than it is necessary...

cohibaguy


----------



## Sean9689

cohibaguy said:


> I don't do it. Don't like the idea of exposing more of my tissues to cigar smoke than it is necessary...
> 
> cohibaguy


:r

That's just funny. If you're worried about "exposing tissues" whilst smoking a cigar, why even smoke? You're missing out on a large percentage of what your cigar tastes like. :2


----------



## burninator

Sean9689 said:


> :r
> 
> That's just funny. If you're worried about "exposing tissues" whilst smoking a cigar, why even smoke? You're missing out on a large percentage of what your cigar tastes like. :2


:tpd: Particularly if you're smoking Cohibas.


----------



## wayner123

Sean9689 said:


> This is a great thread...bump.
> 
> For those that don't exhale through your nose, you're missing a large majority of cigar enjoyment. I found these facts whilst googling...
> 
> *"80% of taste is perceived retronasally, 10% nasally and another 10% by taste buds. This goes to show how important the sense of smell is in tasting."
> 
> Retronasal or posterior nasal/posterior nares: the openings of the nasal cavities into the mouth or pharynx. So, when you take a puff on a cigar and exhale through your noise, you are using your posterior nares. This accounts for 80% of the tastes you perceive.*


May I ask where you got these facts from?


----------



## BigVito

wayner123 said:


> May I ask where you got these facts from?


google


----------



## wayner123

BigVito said:


> google


:r, cause everyone knows if it's on the internet it must be true!!


----------



## burninator

BigVito said:


> google


I think he was being scholarly and asking for a citation. I must admit, it would be helpful.


----------



## The Professor

wayner123 said:


> May I ask where you got these facts from?





burninator said:


> I think he was being scholarly and asking for a citation. I must admit, it would be helpful.


OK.... Here are two citations.

The first is probably where Sean's quotation comes from. It's a water treatment management company: http://www.veoliawater.com/press/resource/files/scientific-chronicles/1397.htm

The second is a scholarly essay that looks at relationship between retronasal stimulation and taste on the brain. If I understand the study correctly (which I may not), they showed broader effects on the brain with combined taste and retronasal stimulation. Basically, the two combined activates more of the brain and enhances perception more than one or the other, and more than olfactory and taste combined. Or something like that. Here's the study: http://jn.physiology.org/cgi/reprint/92/3/1892.pdf


----------



## Da Klugs

wayner123 said:


> May I ask where you got these facts from?





wayner123 said:


> :r, cause everyone knows if it's on the internet it must be true!!


Don't need to drink an entire bottle of tequila and wreck my car to make the point that alcohol impares driving either. Well about 25 years ago I did make that exact point. 

I would have been about the same age as this guy at the time...










Read the members posts in this thread. Direct personal experience is the guide that is shared by many here. Be it cigars, vendors, accessories etc. Most of it has little empirical validation. This one does.

Probably the best article I have seen is on Doc Stogiefresh's site. It has some science and much Common sense.

I'm convinced that cigar smokers that prefer NC cigars typically do not do a nose exhale. No facts, just personal experience. It also fits perfectly with my cigar worldview.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Da Klugs said:


> *I'm convinced that cigar smokers that prefer NC cigars typically do not do a nose exhale*. No facts, just personal experience. It also fits perfectly with my cigar worldview.


I've exhaled through the nose for years from time to time. But after the Shack Herf last year and learning from the Doc, I almost exhale 80% of the cigar enjoying more and more of the cigars flavor:dr As a matter of fact I use the old nose both ways to enjoy the cigar. It dont matter to me be it cuban or non-cuban, they both taste fine to me.
I will say aged cigars are more enjoyable the fresh ones, less sting


----------



## jkorp

Since I read about this from Klugs when I first came to CS, I would say I exhale at least every 2 or 3 draws through my nose on just about every cigar I smoke. Today while smoking a Dip #1 00 I was able to exhale complete draws through the nose without any burn or sting and it was heaven. The nuances and flavors were so incredible. Sometimes I can't get a full draw out the nose because of the burn, but even a little whisp makes a huge difference in what you are experiencing. I'm a firm believer in nose smoking thanks for turning me onto it :tu.

If your one that can't seem to get it, try exhaling most of a draw through you mouth and leave the last little bit to pass through your nose. This gets the big volume of smoke out and leaves just a light whisp remaining to pass through the nose. The more you do this the easier it gets. It changes everything.


----------



## wayner123

Da Klugs said:


> Don't need to drink an entire bottle of tequila and wreck my car to make the point that alcohol impares driving either. Well about 25 years ago I did make that exact point.
> 
> I would have been about the same age as this guy at the time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the members posts in this thread. Direct personal experience is the guide that is shared by many here. Be it cigars, vendors, accessories etc. Most of it has little empirical validation. This one does.
> 
> Probably the best article I have seen is on Doc Stogiefresh's site. It has some science and much Common sense.
> 
> I'm convinced that cigar smokers that prefer NC cigars typically do not do a nose exhale. No facts, just personal experience. It also fits perfectly with my cigar worldview.


Hey,

I was just wanting to know where he got this information from as he was presenting it as facts.

I personally have found that nose exhaling only helps to increase what my taste buds are already telling me. If I listen to my taste buds i don't have to exhale and thereby, get the nasty burn that is associated with it. I have been smoking for over 10 years. I used to smoke a pack a day of cigs. Most of the time I either french inhaled or exhaled through my nose. So I am used to whatever "burn" may come about. BUt the burn associated with cigars is not a pleasant experience. And if it burns too much, it greatly takes away from the taste/smoking experience as a whole.

I have tried and tried, but find more times than not that nose exhaling takes away from a smoking experience rather than increases it. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## pistolero

I agree with Da Klugs in the first post. I always exhale through the nose and when I don't I can hardly taste it at all.
I haven't read the entire thread but this is my take. I've smoked cigarettes for 20 years and have a habit of exhaling around half of every puff through my nose anyway. 
I haven't been smoking cigars very long at all.
I believe one of the main reasons I strongly prefer mild cigars or mild-med that are really smooth is because I exhale almost every puff through my nose. I highly value the really smooth cigars I come across. I'm just trying to find more of them!
I definitely do not like strong peppery cigars at all, no good for me.


----------



## The Professor

wayner123 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was just wanting to know where he got this information from as he was presenting it as facts.
> 
> I personally have found that nose exhaling only helps to increase what my taste buds are already telling me. If I listen to my taste buds i don't have to exhale and thereby, get the nasty burn that is associated with it. I have been smoking for over 10 years. I used to smoke a pack a day of cigs. Most of the time I either french inhaled or exhaled through my nose. So I am used to whatever "burn" may come about. BUt the burn associated with cigars is not a pleasant experience. And if it burns too much, it greatly takes away from the taste/smoking experience as a whole.
> 
> I have tried and tried, but find more times than not that nose exhaling takes away from a smoking experience rather than increases it. But that's just my opinion.


just curious ... do you get the nose burn with non-Cubans, Cubans, or both?

I find that I can't really nose NCs because they burn too much. I also find that to be the case with some very young CCs. most of the cigars I smoke, though, I get zero burning sensation....


----------



## cigarflip

If you don't nose smoke, you are missing out on a lot of cigar flavors. The burn experience that you have might come out of fresh cigars that still has a lot of harshness to it. I would do a lot of injustice to vintage cigars if all I do is puff and blow it out of my mouth.


----------



## Twill413

The Professor said:


> I also find that to be the case with some very young CCs. *most of the cigars I smoke, though*, I get zero burning sensation....


Are you insinuating that you only smoke poo sticks? :ss


----------



## The Professor

Twill413 said:


> Are you insinuating that you only smoke poo sticks? :ss


not at all, Brother.... I've found that many 2006 and 2007 sticks have been quite pleasant to "nose" throughout the cigar (well ... maybe not the first puff).  also, I tend to steer clear of young cigars that are "powerhouses" (cazadore, PSD4, etc.)

trust me ... my poo to pedestrian ratio is skewed *heavily* to the pedestrian side. :cb


----------



## Twill413

The Professor said:


> not at all, Brother.... I've found that many 2006 and 2007 sticks have been quite pleasant to "nose" throughout the cigar (well ... maybe not the first puff).  also, I tend to steer clear of young cigars that are "powerhouses" (cazadore, PSD4, etc.)
> 
> trust me ... my poo to pedestrian ratio is skewed *heavily* to the pedestrian side. :cb


Just had to give you hard time . I will agree though that nosing certain young CCs can be a bit tear jerking...like fresh party shorts, and I definitely agree with the cazadores. If you ever have stuffed sinuses, just nose one of those fresh ones.


----------



## The Professor

Twill413 said:


> Just had to give you hard time . I will agree though that nosing certain young CCs can be a bit tear jerking...like fresh party shorts, and I definitely agree with the cazadores. If you ever have stuffed sinuses, just nose one of those fresh ones.


LoL! I'm convinced that's the only way I've managed to avoid any kind of sinus problems this fall & winter. Well ... maybe that and my giving up cigarette smoking since October 1st.


----------



## wayner123

The Professor said:


> just curious ... do you get the nose burn with non-Cubans, Cubans, or both?
> 
> I find that I can't really nose NCs because they burn too much. I also find that to be the case with some very young CCs. most of the cigars I smoke, though, I get zero burning sensation....


I would say on average, the CC's burn far less. Actually that is one of my criteria to distinguish in a blind test if it's a CC or NC. NC's seem to burn so bad it's not even worth it to try.

But, they both burn. And sometimes to the point of taking away from the experience.


----------



## Da Klugs

wayner123 said:


> I would say on average, the CC's burn far less. Actually that is one of my criteria to distinguish in a blind test if it's a CC or NC. NC's seem to burn so bad it's not even worth it to try.
> 
> But, they both burn. And sometimes to the point of taking away from the experience.


Do you have a very acute sense of smell? My wife (Luv ya honey) does. It has a huge impact on her ability to enjoy certain types of foods as everything is "too spicey". Impacts the rest of the family as well as she under seasons/portions recipies as a natural course. Things I find pleasant she finds offensively overpowering.

Cigars? If she had her way she'd powerwash me before getting within 15 feet.


----------



## Bigwaved

Da Klugs said:


> Do you have a very acute sense of smell? My wife (Luv ya honey) does. It has a huge impact on her ability to enjoy certain types of foods as everything is "too spicey". Impacts the rest of the family as well as she under seasons/portions recipies as a natural course. Things I find pleasant she finds offensively overpowering.
> 
> Cigars? If she had her way she'd powerwash me before getting within 15 feet.


This makes total sense given how much our "smellers" participate in our ability to taste.


----------



## NCRadioMan

The Professor said:


> I find that I can't really nose NCs because they burn too much.


You just have to do it more and after a while it doesn't bother you. I can't tell the difference in the nasal burn from a Nic puro or a cuban anymore. They both kinda feel the same. But before I got used to it, I will say the Nic puro burned more than a cuban.


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> just curious ... do you get the nose burn with non-Cubans, Cubans, or both?
> 
> I find that I can't really nose NCs because they burn too much. I also find that to be the case with some very young CCs. most of the cigars I smoke, though, I get zero burning sensation....


read the above post, stated better then I


----------



## dahigman

I have found that with NCs (Nic puros in particular) were too strong for my palate. They give me a bite in the back of the throat in most cases, and when they do that the nose exhale burns badly. I don't have that problem with most CCs, so I nose exhale some smoke from every draw with no ill effects. If I don't nose smoke I find little definable flavor. I have very sensitive taste buds when it comes to spices as well (Jane's cooking would probably suit me perfectly, Dave). I'm a pu$$y when it comes to hot food. My wife LOVES it! 
I don't care for many CCs fresh since they have some bite and harshness. I think NCs (even Nic puros) would have less spice/bite with age. The bad thing about NCs is, it is not easy to find them with 3,4,5+ years of age at purchase. I have nose exhaled since my first cigar, and wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## wayner123

Da Klugs said:


> Do you have a very acute sense of smell? My wife (Luv ya honey) does. It has a huge impact on her ability to enjoy certain types of foods as everything is "too spicey". Impacts the rest of the family as well as she under seasons/portions recipies as a natural course. Things I find pleasant she finds offensively overpowering.
> 
> Cigars? If she had her way she'd powerwash me before getting within 15 feet.


I wouldn't say acute, but I would say I do have a keen sense of smell. However, I have never had food taste better or worse by smelling it then eating it.

While I agree that smelling can influence taste, I have found in my own experience that nose exhaling or inhaling does not do much. And when it does do something for the good, I don't find it so much more better than tasting. I have really keyed in on producing my palate though, for cigars or food. So nose exhaling is more of a distraction for me.


----------



## NCRadioMan

wayner123 said:


> Whle I agree that smelling can influence taste, I have found in my own experience that nose exhaling or inhaling does not do much.* And when it does do something for the good, I don't find it so much more better than tasting.* I have really keyed in on producing my palate though, for cigars or food. So nose exhaling is more of a distraction for me.


That's funny because 70 to 75% of what you actually taste is because of the smell. http://www.reachoutmichigan.org/funexperiments/agesubject/lessons/newton/tstesmll.html

Plus:

Approximately 80-90% of what we perceive as "taste" actually is due to the sense of smell.......http://www.exploratorium.edu/snacks/your_sense_of_taste/index.html

My brother-in-law doesn't have a good smeller at all and he claims that most food taste the same to him because he can't smell it. The only thing he can really taste well is very, very spicy foods.


----------



## wayner123

NCRadioMan said:


> That's funny because 70 to 75% of what you actually taste is because of the smell. http://www.reachoutmichigan.org/funexperiments/agesubject/lessons/newton/tstesmll.html
> 
> Plus:
> 
> Approximately 80-90% of what we perceive as "taste" actually is due to the sense of smell.......http://www.exploratorium.edu/snacks/your_sense_of_taste/index.html
> 
> My brother-in-law doesn't have a good smeller at all and he claims that most food taste the same to him because he can't smell it. The only thing he can really taste well is very, very spicy foods.


I am just saying what I personally have observed. I have been in and out of ENT doctors for years now with ongoing sinus problems. I know the ins and outs of the nasal system pretty well. I do not know where these people are getting these percentages is all I am saying. I will try and get the books referenced and maybe I'll learn something new as I am very interested in taste and this subject.

I also will try the experiment in the links. Should be fun and educational. Thanks for the links.


----------



## NCRadioMan

wayner123 said:


> I am just saying what I personally have observed. I have been in and out of ENT doctors for years now with ongoing sinus problems. I know the ins and outs of the nasal system pretty well. I do not know where these people are getting these percentages is all I am saying. I will try and get the books referenced and maybe I'll learn something new as I am very interested in taste and this subject.
> 
> I also will try the experiment in the last link. Should be fun and educational. Thanks for the links.


I know everybody is different and personal experience is King, so you're probabaly just a statistical wierdo. 

:bn


----------



## Siamang

Hey, this works nicely with hard liquor, too. I'm letting a sip of bourbon sit on my tongue long enough to evaporate a little before exhaling out my nose.


----------



## Da Klugs

wayner123 said:


> I wouldn't say acute, but I would say I do have a keen sense of smell. However, I have never had food taste better or worse by smelling it then eating it.
> 
> While I agree that smelling can influence taste, I have found in my own experience that nose exhaling or inhaling does not do much. And when it does do something for the good, I don't find it so much more better than tasting. I have really keyed in on producing my palate though, for cigars or food. So nose exhaling is more of a distraction for me.


You really need to do a bit of personal experimentation. In a very non scientific way I just went to the fridge and tried something. We left some takeout salad there from Paneras. No dressing.

Were 3-4 different types of lettuce and some cabbage. Tasted each of them. It's lettuce, so not startling different but each tasted unique with the cabbage significantly so.

Ripped then into similar sized small pieces. Put them in a bowl. Closed my eyes and mixed then up. With my eyes closed, pinched off my nose and proceeded to eat them one at a time. Absolutely no difference in flavor .. picked out the cabbage by texture alone.

Canned soda pop is a good substance to try with this as well. If the temperature and fizzyness is similar.. its hard to discern the difference between 7 up and coke, much less 7 up and sprite.

An extreme case, Garlic mashed potato's and normal ones taste identical to many using the above method.

So if you think about the sense of "taste" and how not having your nasal passages open affects it chewing a solid food, it's affect on "tasting" smoke I believe to be even more extreme.

As a side note.. we attribute taste to foods and liquids as well as odor or smell. Smoke typically only an odor or smell. It's interesting that we attempt to describe smoke as a flavor only in tobacco. Probably why it's so interesting to talk about.


----------



## wayner123

NCRadioMan said:


> I know everybody is different and personal experience is King, so you're probabaly just a statistical wierdo.
> 
> :bn


You know that may be true. With all of my personal problems in the sinus department, I have really keyed up my taste buds. I can rarely breath out of both nostrils at any given time, and I can't remember the last time I could breath out of both for a whole day. So I may be unique in that I have had to train my tastebuds to pick up on flavors without the aid of smell for so long. I mean even when I have a cold, I can still discern flavors easily.

Thanks Klugs, I will definitely try some of those experiments and report back.


----------



## RedBaron

I will go on record...

Raisin is a super-taster.

There I said it. 



On a serious note, Mike is def a guy who can teach us the art of "nose-smoking", he gets more flavors/ nuances out of a cigar then I ever can.


----------



## Tw3nty

Sean9689 said:


> This is a great thread...bump.
> 
> For those that don't exhale through your nose, you're missing a large majority of cigar enjoyment. I found these facts whilst googling...
> 
> *"80% of taste is perceived retronasally, 10% nasally and another 10% by taste buds. This goes to show how important the sense of smell is in tasting."
> 
> Retronasal or posterior nasal/posterior nares: the openings of the nasal cavities into the mouth or pharynx. So, when you take a puff on a cigar and exhale through your noise, you are using your posterior nares. This accounts for 80% of the tastes you perceive.*


Hello all, 
I am an newbie here. In fact, I am known as tw3nty by my good friend Tech-ninja, who asked me to get in on this discussion.

First, he calls me tw3nty because I was so mesmerized by all the great Cubans at our first meeting I foolishly tried to maintain my cigar equality--of which I had none because I was the only fool without Cubans and hardly had any Cubans--that I spouted out the dumbest thing I ever said--if I had dime for every time I have done that.

I blurted out that taste is 20% psychology. Why i made that statement, why i grabbed that number I will never know and will never live down, as you can tell by my new nickname. You see, I am a developmental Psychologist--I am a professor at a University here in South Carolina.

I was trying to keep up with the big boys, and in reality, I showed my level of Newbie.

So, that brings me to the debate at hand. To smoke through your nose or not to smoke through your nose. I have searched the research and fallen back on my knowledge of Psychology and research design to say the statement that 80% of taste is smell is debunked.

In fact, the research shows that putting any percentage on what makes up taste is impossible. Research shows taste is effected by the amount of food you have eaten, by the type of taste you have taste, the psychology behind why you tasted something, and the amount of perceived value you put on what you taste. So, taste is alterable by many variables, meaning at any one point the percentage of taste that is smell changes. In other words, you never really know in any one situation what the percentage of taste smell is.

Next, logicality. How would you measure 80%. The weakest statistics are percentages in human psychology. Do we now have a smell meter to detect percentage of smell? I think not. You would have to control for all the other variables effecting taste. For, example you would have to put people in every different kind of situation and then measure the percentage of smell for that situation and then average out the percentage of smell for all those situations, by the way that study would be unpublishable in a reputable journal because the method and stats are so weak. I argue the measurement factor of smell.

I will give a couple of research examples.

First, a study conducted to taste the effect of perceived value on taste. The study brought two group in, wine connoisseurs and laymen, to give samples of wine.

Both groups were told they were tasting a $5, $10, $35, $45, and $90 glasses of wine. The catch was that the $5 and $45 glasses of wine and the $10 and $90 glasses of wine were the same. The were both from the same exact bottle, but both groups picked the more expensive bottle of wine to be better over 50% of the time.

When the study was repeated without telling the participants the value of the wine, the participants did not prefer the more expensive significantly more. In other words, they found the wines to be the same.

My last example. We in human psychology do not express things well and to top it off media misreads what we say. Example, the notion that baldness comes from your mother' father. Well, that is only semi-correct. To conduct that study, we would have to use a correlational design. We cannot use an experimental design because it is unethical to mate bald people with bald people and non-bald people with non-bald people to discern what their children will look like.

So we draw a correlation between bald people and the other variables that could influence baldness. Well, first off, correlational design is the weakest design for research, but it is all we have in this area. So, they run the correlation between mom's dad and your being bald. Wow, it is significant.

That means you found a correlation of .33 or higher with a significant amount of reliability. Well, with that kind of a correlation the alpha--the statistic that tells you the amount of effect the correlation has--is .15, which means that even though you can argue statistically you found a significant relationship between baldness and the person's mother's father the effect happens only 15% of the time. Therefore, we are not sure what influences baldness the other 85% of the time, but we do know what effects it 15% of the time.

The study then says that a person's mother's father significantly predicts hair loss to get published, and the newspaper guy writes baldness is caused by your mothers father to get a byline. When, in reality, your mother's father only predicts baldness about 15% of the time.

So, in the end, I bet the stuff you have read arguing that 80% of taste is smell is as spurious as the notion that baldness is caused by your father's mother. It might be that in certain situations, 80% of smell is taste, but not in all. And, It might be impossible to tell in which situations the percentage of taste smell actually is.

Now, back to the notion of nose smoking. I do believe--without any research to support this--that smoking through your nose might enhance the taste. However, it might not either. First, I never stick food through my nose, but I taste it. But, there was that one guy who sucked a piece of pasta through his nostrils. Damn, I forgot to ask him if it tasted better that way.

When we smoke, smoke goes through our nose naturally, sometimes you will accidentally breathe more smoke through your nose. When that happens, you get a burnt or stuffed up taste, that is because those sensory organs are not designed to have so much contact with the scents. We are taught to waft for a reason.

I also believe some people think they taste more of the cigar because they believe they do. Psychology is very powerful. If you believe you can taste better by smoking through your nose, you can. I believe that to be fact. But, that does not mean you taste more than I do by not smoking through my nose.

Plus, taste is so ambiguous. Try to explain taste without using nebulous language. Hot, spicy, sweet, all relative words. Sweet to me is different from sweet to you. Try to explain sweet. you can give examples but all th examples are relative. Taste is a very hard concept to address.

So, in conclusion, I am just trying to through more wood into the fire because tech-ninja asked me to.

In the end, I say do what makes you feel best and makes you feel like you get the most out of the stick you bought. Life is to short to really debate and unobtainable fact. Try smoking through your nose, a bunch of times. If it helps you, do it. If not, don't. But, damn it, enjoy the cigar and have a great smoke.


----------



## NCRadioMan

> The terms "flavor" and "taste" are often confused. Flavor is determined by the aroma (smell), taste (sweet, sour, salty or bitter quality), texture, temperature and spiciness (or irritation) of food and beverages. All of these sensory experiences together form "flavor". Frequently, when individuals say they cannot taste, they are really telling us that they cannot appreciate the flavor of food. *As the aroma of food contributes to about 3/4 of its flavor*, these individuals usually have suffered a loss of smell ability only.


http://www.uchc.edu/uconntasteandsmell/gen.html

I found that to be interesting.


----------



## Munkey

I've been very hesitant to join this discussion, but I've been reading everyone's thoughts avidly. A couple things from my own perspective. My example today is Cilantro. I cannot eat food with cilantro in it. It will ruin my entire meal. Even the tiniest amount tastes to me like I ate a cup of it. I am going to try to eat some with my nose closed off and see if it still registers. 

Second. I was enjoying a nice cigar the other night and inadvertently did a light inhale from smoke I'd just blown out. I can't say it made the flavor in my mouth better, but i did notice the pepper of the stick did shine through in my nose, not in a harsh way, but just as an observed sensation. 

Like others, I have bad sinus issues, but I can smell a cigarette 30 feet away in a moving vehicle. Perhaps I have an increased sense of smell, but I can't distinguish individual tastes like, other cigar or wine enthusiasts. I just know what I like and what I don't. 

In the end I will probably sample this technique and see if it makes my cigars a more enjoyable experience.


----------



## yayson

vanderburg said:


> First, I never stick food through my nose, but I taste it. But, there was that one guy who sucked a piece of pasta through his nostrils. Damn, I forgot to ask him if it tasted better that way.


You don't pass the food through your nose but the smell/vapors/essence of the food passes through your nose. Percentages be damned for sure but pinch your nose closed and eat and there you'll have your answer


----------



## Da Klugs

vanderburg said:


> Now, back to the notion of nose smoking. I do believe--without any research to support this--that smoking through your nose might enhance the taste. However, it might not either. First, I never stick food through my nose, but I taste it. But, there was that one guy who sucked a piece of pasta through his nostrils. Damn, I forgot to ask him if it tasted better that way.


Pinch your nose closed, close your eyes and have someone else put things in your mouth to taste. Then get back to us.  MIght or might not is not a belief. :r Find out for yourself.. it only takes a few experiments to validate or debunk your position. (And it's a partial exhale not inhale we are talking about)

Smoke is not a solid or a liquid whose scent or odor is secondary to their taste. It's particulate or gas suspended in air like any other thing we can describe as on odor. I believe that the sense of smell enhances the ability to discern and enjoy the flavors of solids and liquids. The % is immaterial. I believe it through personal experience and experimentation. I also agree and believe that the company and circumstances have a huge impact on my enjoyment of a cigar of which flavor appreciation is a part. Again the % is immaterial.

Smoke is essentially an "odor". Falls into a unique category in terms of describing a "taste" which in all other circumstances applies to a solid or liquid. It's what makes the subject so interesting.

You guys must not have had a twisted 7th grade science teacher like I did. Grapes in mouth blindfolded .. then he says pigs balls..  Pretty interesting. We played around with it for weeks.. the concept not the pigs balls. That's the hogs newest squeeze's job.


----------



## Tw3nty

yayson said:


> You don't pass the food through your nose but the smell/vapors/essence of the food passes through your nose. Percentages be damned for sure but pinch your nose closed and eat and there you'll have your answer


My point exactly, so the smoke goes through your nose whether or not you purposely force the smoke through your nose, unless you puff ans blow super fast. but, even then, some goes through your nose


----------



## Tw3nty

Da Klugs said:


> Pinch your nose closed, close your eyes and have someone else put things in your mouth to taste. Then get back to us.  MIght or might not is not a belief. :r Find out for yourself.. it only takes a few experiments to validate or debunk your position. (And it's a partial exhale not inhale we are talking about)
> 
> Smoke is not a solid or a liquid whose scent or odor is secondary to their taste. It's particulate or gas suspended in air like any other thing we can describe as on odor. I believe that the sense of smell enhances the ability to discern and enjoy the flavors of solids and liquids. The % is immaterial. I believe it through personal experience and experimentation. I also agree and believe that the company and circumstances have a huge impact on my enjoyment of a cigar of which flavor appreciation is a part. Again the % is immaterial.
> 
> Smoke is essentially an "odor". Falls into a unique category in terms of describing a "taste" which in all other circumstances applies to a solid or liquid. It's what makes the subject so interesting.
> 
> You guys must not have had a twisted 7th grade schience teacher like I did. Grapes in mouth blindfolded .. then he says pigs balls..  Pretty interesting. We played around with it for weeks.. the concept not the pigs balls. Thats the hogs newest squeeze's job.


Da klugs, 
we are not in argument. I agree with you. I am just stating it is hard to prove that the natural amount of smoke going through your nose in a good inhale and exhale of smoke is enhanced tremendously by purposely making sure more smoke goes through your nose. It might work for you, and that is great, but one persons experience is different from a mass study. i think you should keep doing it. I was not trying to argue....sorry. Just share. When i smoke normally some smoke goes through my nose naturally and it enhances taste for me, but when i make more smoke go through my nose, it overloads. My taste buds could be weaker than yours so It does not work for me. The point im making is that it is individual, just like taste is. Some people have heightened taste buds. they are just lucky.

All i meant to argue is most all things with taste are individual and situational.


----------



## Tw3nty

I hope i did not offend anyone. I love this sight. I was just sharing the knowledge I have. Life is filled with theories opposed to facts. I was just trying to share another one. sorry if I offended anyone.​


----------



## Sean9689

wayner123 said:


> May I ask where you got these facts from?


I made them up.
I am a liar.
Burn me at the stake. 

Actually, just found 'em on google. Sorry, I didn't put the links, probably should have. Anyway, it all comes down to this for me: if I didn't nose exhale, I would enjoy my cigars far less. :2


----------



## Sean9689

cigarflip said:


> If you don't nose smoke, you are missing out on a lot of cigar flavors. The burn experience that you have might come out of fresh cigars that still has a lot of harshness to it. I would do a lot of injustice to vintage cigars if all I do is puff and blow it out of my mouth.


:tpd:x100

You'd be wasting all those master cases you have...how sad.


----------



## Fredster

I exhale through the nose every puff. If the cigar is too strong or peppery you can exhale a bit less smoke. You really are missing a huge amount of taste not doing this. It's something I never read about, but just started doing a long time ago.


----------



## Da Klugs

vanderburg said:


> I hope i did not offend anyone. I love this sight. I was just sharing the knowledge I have. Life is filled with theories opposed to facts. I was just trying to share another one. sorry if I offended anyone.​


Understand and no offense intended on my part either. Again, personal experience is our guide. Just did my own little experiment in a different thread here.


----------



## BamBam

Da Klugs said:


> Not that I can tell.. no inhaling. That would be nasty.
> 
> Try this...
> 
> Exhale every little bit of air you can out of your lungs.
> Open and fill your mouth (not lungs) with air puffing out your cheeks.
> Close your mouth and concentrate on exhaling the air through your nose.
> 
> ... nose smoking is doing a bit of that in combination with your standard mouth exhale!


Well, that made me light headed.


----------

